# Need Eight members SE Georgia Emanuel Co



## BuckHunterGeorge (Feb 23, 2013)

Nice big powerline, Creeks, Hardwoods, pines, Plenty of turkeys and deer, Property is all around farmers fields ,Total 8 members 1200 per year, We go by georgia rules.  830 acres        Soggy Bottom Hc


----------



## outsideman (Feb 24, 2013)

Near what twn? Bag limits ? Camp or Bunkhouse ? Basic rules?

Thanks, Mike


----------



## rawolfee (Feb 24, 2013)

I would be interested to know location in county as well.  Also, what is included with price?  Family?


----------



## BuckHunterGeorge (Feb 24, 2013)

Sent massages to all.


----------



## Rick48 (Feb 25, 2013)

Pm sent.


----------



## buck2shoot (Mar 2, 2013)

Did you fill your lease yet where exactly is it emanual county


----------



## floridacrakr (Mar 31, 2013)

Could you please send me some info on your club? Thanks.


----------



## BuckHunterGeorge (Apr 4, 2013)

Pm sent


----------



## 150CLASS (May 14, 2013)

Buck Hunter could you give me a post with specific location, rules, pin in out? etc...thanks


----------



## hwestberry (May 15, 2013)

Could I get the same info 150 class asked for please. thanks


----------



## RugerDog (May 15, 2013)

Can you send me info also.


----------



## BuckHunterGeorge (May 16, 2013)

All Pm,s Sent    Thank you, Its looking like its going to be a good hunting season.


----------



## Deercrazy93 (Jul 30, 2013)

Can I get some info?


----------



## BuckHunterGeorge (Aug 3, 2013)

Deercrazy93 said:


> Can I get some info?



All Pms Sent, Thank you


----------

